# RAF Honiley / Lucas Aerospace, Warwickshire, Feb 2018



## 16vDeak (Feb 7, 2018)

I've known of this place for years. Situated in the middle of nowhere just outside Coventry, it's a super local site for me. Finally had a chance to check it out after years of wanting too. Visited with my two friends who'd trecked over from Wales to drop off some Leon FR seats for me!

Initially an active RAF site, it was decommissioned in 1957, where Lucas Aerospace then decided set up shop. From local knowledge, and from someone i knew who actually worked here, it was used for jet engine and aeroplane development. Sadly, i never had chance to actually talk to him about this, as he passed away before i began to look into this place. So i'm going off what i've heard from his lad. I do know he worked here from it's initial opening in 1958, to it's close in 1990. 

The derelict site was then bought by ProDrive, as a new development site. My friend worked at ProDrive during this time, and during this period basically all of the development for the group A WRC Subaru's was done here. He used to walk down to these buildings on his break, when the building was still in an untouched state, be it a small amount of natural decay.

Since then (2001), it's been subject to an awful lot of theft, vandalism, and enforcment, as a large amount of the building has been cut of/bricked up, so i missed a fair bit of the site sadly.

It's now owned by JLR, and used as a test track / experience day. Pretty awesome watching the test vehicles etc blasting about the track, gives the area a good sound track. Much more pleasant than the sound of me dragging the arse of my poor Lupo up the dirt track...

Great explore regardless, dead spooky and a really ugly building. Didn't half shit myself mind when i disturbed what i think was a wild pig? Sounded like my voice was still breaking!

So, here's some of what i managed to take. Would've liked to of got some better shots but sadly i'm not used to my camera, so i still need to set it up properly!


https://flic.kr/p/22LFHjphttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYgTHhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYgKrhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/Kc7YQvhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This was originally the lobby (Bricked up and boarded up) You can see how it was a relatively nice looking lobby in older threads / historical photo's


https://flic.kr/p/EtYgyzhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYfDDhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/Kc7YtZhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Test control cell with viewing windows, would've taken an age to smash through these considering they're meant to be blast proof!


https://flic.kr/p/EtYgkPhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYgrahttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYg58https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Old test tunnel. Why it's been bricked up i have no idea.


https://flic.kr/p/Kc7Y3Zhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Followed by these chambers. I'm guessing NVH / Sound deadening?

I'll have to make another visit eventually, if it's still around that is. Loads of areas i missed out due to time etc! Managed to have a quick look at the old Falcon clay pigeon club that's next too it (Closed Oct 2017), which will put your mind at rest if you panic over finding shot gun cartridges everywhere.

Only one photo mind, my camera died just after!


https://flic.kr/p/Kc7XX8https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BoneDust (Feb 7, 2018)

This is a very cool site!


----------



## locksmith (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice site,real shame its so vandalised


----------



## Walfrid88 (Feb 7, 2018)

Very interesting site and great photos. Such a shame about the vandalism


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

An interesting little site to explore,sound chambers are fab


----------



## 16vDeak (Feb 12, 2018)

Walfrid88 said:


> Very interesting site and great photos. Such a shame about the vandalism



Yeah i need to go back to look around it all, missed a fair bit sadly


----------



## 16vDeak (Feb 12, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> An interesting little site to explore,sound chambers are fab



Yeah it's dead cool! Mad how it's just situated in the middle of nowhere too


----------



## smiler (Jul 30, 2018)

If you do go back would you include a few pics of the skeet layout, your pic is of the highhouse I think, liked it, thanks


----------

